# Amphion Medical Solutions



## sarah.michael_jones (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Amphion Medical Solutions? They are a company that hires home based coders. I am looking for a remote coding position. Amphion requires 3 years experience but told me they'd make an exception and let me take their coding assessment test. I passed it. I looked them up on the BBB website and they are not on there, and I read a few bad reviews on glassdoor.com. I couldn't find much on them. I'm skeptical. Does anyone know whether this is a good company?


----------



## chelle7564 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm actually looking for the same info. I have tried to do some research on Amphion being interested in doing some home based coding for extra income. How was the coding assessment test? I have 10 years experience myself but still always afraid of tests!! LOL


----------

